# What dried food do you feed your guinea pigs?



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I currently feed ours on Gertie Guinea pig but it's £27 a bag from the local pet shop and they seem to go through it in no time so I'm just wondering what everyone else feeds theirs on.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I buy mine in large sacks from a horse feed place as 'Coney Gold' but I cannot find that name online anywhere? It's actually meant for rabbits but does have the required vitamin c added. What some manufacturers do is to call such food rabbit food which means it is then VAT exempt as rabbits are classed as 'food animals' like sheep etc. If they labelled it guinea pig food then it then incurs VAT as pet food!ut: It only costs £11 a sack. :wink5: Best thing is to find a place that does horse feeds and see if they do small animal food. Or, if you are happy to supplement your cavies water with vitamin c and give more fresh veg a day, you can feed them on Dodson & Horrells Pasture Mix or Fibre P (both horse feeds) or goat mix! Beware anything that is 'mollassed' though as the sugar content may be too high. This only really works for you if you have more than half a dozen or so guinea pigs though! I have 16 guinea pigs and 5 rabbits so buying in bulk works out ok for me.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We have ten guinea pigs and two rabbits. The rabbits are on Science selective at the minute although they seem to leave a lot of it. Same with the guinea pigs - they pick and choose what they want and leave quite a lot. I tried the complete pellets but they hated them and I've also tried Wagg guinea pig crunch which is pretty cheap but they didn't think much of that either. I got the Alpha herbal rabbit food last time and that was a lot cheaper but they didn't like that either. They do always have lots of good hay and lots of veggies everyday so maybe they don't need such a good complete food.

Thanks Caroline, I will ask my o.h to have a look when he goes for the shavings and hay at the horse food place.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been informed by my breeder to get "Hi C" Rabbit and G Pig food, before that, I shamelessley bought [email protected] guinea pig muesli. (is that ok for them?)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The rabbit eats Rabbit Royal, its a good price and she loves it, its the only food she eats all of it.

The guinea pigs are on Pets at Home food as they are fussy buggers and leave loads of bits, so we give them the pellet ball things so they can't pick and choose


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My 3 have Excel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Wagg.......?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My rabbits love their Science Selective. I'd never give my rabbits mixes again and if I ever had guinea-pigs, I wouldn't either. Pellets are so much better and you know they are getting a good balanced diet.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mINE HAVE EXCELL OR GERTY ITS WHAT EVER IM NEAREST TO AT THE TIME, THEY SEEM TO PREFERRE THE GERTY BUT GET THROUGH IT ALOT QUICKER.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive just found chudleys rabbit royale, the rabbits go bonkers for it, i coudlnt find the same version for guineas so i just get a mix cant remember the name but they leave a lot so they are going over to pellets which they have eaten in the past.

I buy trade so its not really much use me saying how much it is really as it would be more expensive in the shops.

If anyone is near wigan im happy to supply cat, dog, ferret, rabbit, guinea food (well most food actually) at cost price, there will be a slight mark up to cover my petrol but it wil still be cheaper than pet shops.  not everything is sold in bulk either if you only have a few pets.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive just treated mine to a bag of blackcurrant and oregano Excel. Ive only ever seen the various flavours online.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Guinea pigs (apart from the new ones they are being fussy) and the rabbit are all on science selective. We changed to it after one of the piggies had really bad inbreeding problems with his teeth and thanks to the food he never needed another operation on them for the rest of his life. Even if it was only 1 and a half years. The vet told us he would need the op every few months but we changed his food and no problem.


----------

